# Yeti cooler rod holder options?



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Try strapping it on with 3M 5200. When it cure you can remove the strap. That stuff is strong. Most boats are held together with it.


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

So this is what I did, it feels strong.


----------



## texasangler1929 (Apr 23, 2014)

Y'all might like this:

http://www.thehulltruth.com/fishing-miscellaneous-items/541814-attn-yeti-owners-double-rod-rack-carolina-coolerworks.html

www.coolerwork.com


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

what is cooler work? Link doesnt seem to work...


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

coolerwork*S*.com ... I answered my own question looking at the other link! Sorry!


----------



## Knight Patrol (Mar 11, 2012)

> what is cooler work?  Link doesnt seem to work...


http://www.coolerworks.com


----------



## spottail1588 (Feb 17, 2013)

doesnt yeti have a rod holder that clips on also? i think they are singles though. Dont have a yeti but I think I saw them somewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeti makes a rod holder for $39 and they also make a drink holder. Bass pro sells them.


----------



## jcellis (Feb 11, 2013)

I bought two of the Carolina cooler works rod holders and they are rock solid. The only thing is that they did not fit on the Yeti 120. The owner said that the 110 was the largest cooler that they tested to fit them. I can tell you that the customer service is top notch and i highly recommend this company and their products.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Do they have anything protecting the reel handles? Like a PVC insert or some sort of rubber protecting the raw aluminum edge?


----------



## jcellis (Feb 11, 2013)

no just raw edge


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I recently bought the clip in rod holder and cup holder. Both are rock solid. I use my yeti as a casting platform so it gives me a spot to put my rod down when I'm looking for fish. Really like them and they are quick and easy to take out for fly fishing


----------



## airbornemike (Oct 2, 2013)

Grab bar?


> > what is cooler work?  Link doesnt seem to work...
> 
> 
> http://www.coolerworks.com


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

RedAnt78 I totally copied your ghetto style. ;D Functional and no drilling.  I've run 2 straps now to keep it tight. Thanks for the idea.


I bought this rear holder for the poling platform from Cuda customs.  It can also hold the pushpole.



I wish Yeti would make a double rod holder like Carolina cooler's, but at $99 per holder kinda pricey...


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

> RedAnt78 I totally copied your ghetto style. ;D Functional and no drilling.  I've run 2 straps now to keep it tight. Thanks for the idea.


Very cool! I was also thinking about those flat aluminium pieces that you can get from home depot. You could bend it to fit like the yeti rod holder and zip tie one of the plastic rod holders to it. I will hopefully be trying to make it soon to see how it goes. I'll post a pic once I get time to try making it


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok I did it! It looks like its gonna work well, but it's not as nice as the Yeti ones, but I think it only cost me around $30 total for both so it's definitely a lot cheaper. I got the 1" aluminum flat bar from Home Depot, bent it and drilled holes to bolt the rod holder on with stainless bolts and nuts.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm going to fab one too. Can't have enough rod holders and no holes in the skiff. Thanks man.


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

RedAnt, that's slick right there, son!

A bang of the glass to that one. Props.

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Great thinking Red!

A suggestion: Change your fasteners to a barrel nut.
Example
http://shop.marshfasteners.com/products.asp?dept=439


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!
Ducknut, would that be to reduce friction/scratching to the rod butts inside the holder?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

> Thanks guys!
> Ducknut, would that be to reduce friction/scratching to the rod butts inside the holder?


Yes, and on the cooler. Your bolt looks awfully sharp. Big blue hardware store carries them in stainless.

Again, great idea....do more with less!


----------



## RedAnt78 (Sep 20, 2012)

> > Thanks guys!
> > Ducknut, would that be to reduce friction/scratching to the rod butts inside the holder?
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good, thanks. I had put silicon on the end of the bolt, but I like your idea better because the silicon will fall off or wear down after a while.


----------

